# Acertijo de las 100 fichas



## Trick21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola!

Tengo una tarea de lógica en al cual tengo que resolver un acertijo me eh roto al cabeza peor no logro hallar la solución :S

*Enunciado:*

A un hombre ciego se le pide que de un conjunto de *100 fichas lisas* repartidas por una mesa las cuales tienen *2 caras una cara de color negro y otra cara de color blanco*, *90 de las 100 fichas están con el color blanco hacia arriba y 10 de las 100 con el color negro hacia arriba...*

Como puede dividir estas fichas en dos grupos de *cualquier cantidad *tomando la condición que en los dos montos que separe le queden la *misma cantidad de fichas con la cara de color negro.*

El hombre puede dar vuelta cualquier ficha la cantidad de veces que quiera.

No tiene ninguna trampa.

*No pido una solución pero si pido una pista. *

salu2 y gracias de antemano


----------



## Luis F (Jun 13, 2008)

2 montones de cero fichas ambos con cero fichas negras


Creo que es la solucion, jajaja


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 13, 2008)

nono tenes que usar las 100 fichas.... si o si


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2008)

no es la solucion pero por algo se empieza:

da vuelta todas asi ahora tendra 90 con el lado negro hacia arriba (o sea el 90% del total) , con esto aumento las probabilidades.

separa solo 2.
o sea hace 2 grupos de 1 ficha c/u .

tendra el 90 % de probabilidades de embocarla y que sean ambas negras.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2008)

es increible los PP que le dan a los alumnos algunas tareas.......y el pobre pibe (como a mi me pasaba) se queda con eso dando vueltas en la cabeza.
a veces al reverendo pedo.
otras encima el profe P.  se equivoco y es imposible, no dio algun dato.

siempre pense que uno al salir del secundario, industrial deberia saber:
hacer una instalacion electrica
conceptos de electronica
temas generales
primeros auxilios
mecanica ligera
algo de arte
etc. etc.

en vez de tantas boludeces que luego se disuelven el el tiempo.

voy a seguir pensando, ya no me queda otra...  ..soy un bolu......


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2008)

recien entiendo :

2 grupos tengo que hacer no necesariamente de = cantidad .
usando todas.

en ambos grupos = numero de fichas con el lado negro hacia arriba.

ok ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2008)

ya esta   

me voy a pòder ir a dormir......
lo intui, con años uno va teniendo mañas, no me pidas un procedimiento logico para llegar a ello, lo intui, hice la prueba con una simple tabla de verdad y salio.
mucha paja mental  a uno lo va haciendo intuir estas cosas (no es ningun orgullo) , hay tantas cosas mas productivas.

10 y 90 ........lo anote, lo mire......lo odie.....

si saco 10 y las doy vuenta a todas , o sea a esas 10 .

fijate que pasa , una tablita de verdad tipo asi :

separo 10 que pueden ser.

g10 = grupo de 10
g90= grupo de 90


g 10 .........doy vuelta a g10 .......negras del g 90.......negras del g 10 

5b y 5n.......5n y 5b............................5.............................5
4b y 6n.......4n y 6b.............................4.............................4
4n y 6b........4b y 6n...........................6...............................6
3n y 7b........3b y 7n.........................7................................7
3b y 7n.....

hacelo co todas las opciones.

saludos y disculpa que te lo puse, aunque a ojo.
yo por lo menos me voy  a dormir


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2008)

queras decir que tomas 10 fichas al azar dejando dos grupos uno de 10 fichas y otro de 90 fichas, tomo las del grupo de 10 y las doy Vuelta a todas quedandome  con la misma cantidad de fichas blancas en ambos grupos








no importe cuantas fichas blancas recoja en el primer grupo siempre tendre la misma cantidad de fichas negras que blancas en el segundo grupo


----------



## pepechip (Jun 14, 2008)

Para detectarlas electronicamente se puede hacer mediante un  infrarrojo reflexivo, ya que el color blanco refleja mejor la luz.

Me supongo que el ciego puede realizar el mismo metodo pero sin electronica, simplemente tiene que poner todas las fichas al sol, y luego ir tocando una por una para detectar la diferencia de temperatura que habra entre las blancas y las negras. La ficha negra estara bastante mas caliente que la blanca.

Las personas que tienen disminuido o carecen de algun sentido, tienen que potenciar los otros 4.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2008)

hola, ahora que dormi y comi y lo resolvi es facil explicarlo.

para ser mas generico usare no letras pero si valores mas raros.:

supongamos un grupo de *135 fichas *de las cuales solo *16 tienen el lado negro hacia arriba.*
separar en 2 grupos  de cualquier numero de fichas pero usando todas (G1 + G2 = todas) 
y que en cada grupo haya igual numero de fichas con el lado negro hacia arriba.


tomo un grupo (llamemoslo G1) que tendra igual cantidad de unidades que fichas con el lado negro hacia arriba hay en el total.
o sea G1 = 16 unidades .

ahora analizo:

si e G1 hay.........supongamos 4 fichas negras entonces en el otro grupo (G2) estan las demas:
16 - 4 .

como se puede ver al hacer yo un grupo *de igual cantidad de unidades que *( negras hacia arriba habia en total)  llamemoslo G1 ocurre que:
el numero de blancas que hay en G1 es = a el numero de negras que quedo en G2.

si doy vuenta todas las de G1 me queda que igual numeor de negras hay en G1 y en G2.


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> queras decir que tomas 10 fichas al azar dejando dos grupos uno de 10 fichas y otro de 90 fichas, tomo las del grupo de 10 y las doy Vuelta a todas quedandome  con la misma cantidad de fichas blancas en ambos grupos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



negras era para el ejercicio, o sea .......bueno, supongo que nos entendemos.
saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 14, 2008)

gracias por las "pistas" ¬¬

pero bueno gracia igual aunque todavia no entiendoq eu tiene que ver esto con la electronica profesor  &/%/%$&/!

gracias 

salu2


----------

